# Curso básico de electronica donde??? gracias



## mjfm (Mar 24, 2016)

Hola a tod@s gracias por este gran foro que sirve de ayuda y aprendizaje para gente como yo, quisiera haceros una pregunta como buen aficionado-entusiasmado de la electronica que soy necesito que me orienteis o digais donde o como hacer un buen curso de electronica básica??? saludos y lo dicho.


----------



## archerforero (Mar 25, 2016)

Creo que el primero curso y lo estamos recibiendo aqui en el foro , pero es bueno que busques por internet, en algun lugar donde se hagan cursos tecnicos, a mi solo me queda algo de reparacion de celulares, aunque no es lo que quiero creo que por alli tendre algo, realmente me llama mas lo que es el sonido y los aparatos video sonoros, no se, espero poder ayudarte


saludos


----------



## mjfm (Mar 26, 2016)

Gracias!!! por responder una pregunta aqui en este foro magnifico que es no encuentro nada por favor me pasaria ese enlace??? me refiero como bien dices donde esta ese curso que dices que hay aqui??? saludos.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 26, 2016)

Hola.

Usa a San Google y pon -  Curso de electrónica básica CEKIT.pdf -

Tal vez, tienes suerte.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

